# Reading books while hanging upside down



## Childrenareawesome

Hi  Have you or your (wonderful) child ever hung upside down from a monkey bar/trapeze/tree/gymnastics bar and read a book?  It's honestly way more fun reading upside down. As a kid I read books all the time upside down. it's more fun that way. Why not let your(special) kid try it?


----------



## stellakelly

I can take your suggestion and kept in my mind, whenever I have kid I can try. But seriously I remember my school days when I like reading specially the science. Gone are days i remember, but cool days, now i have lot of work in spare time I can do discussions.


----------

